# Pro's in Redding - Thank you



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

To all the Pro's who dressed up in Redding (no Jeans) 

I wish to PERSONALLY thank you for looking nice, doing your part to help make us look good in front of everyone, especially to the TV crews... they made mention to me that it was very easy to pick us out of a crown and it looked great.

I know it was HOT and I know it could have been uncomfy, so the effort was a little more than just throwing on something nice.

Again, I Appreciate it... we looked good.


Chuck


----------



## ishi924 (Feb 2, 2010)

I shot right behind of the best the business has and it was very pleasant to see these guys shoot. I learned a bunch, thank you!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

FV Chuck said:


> To all the Pro's who dressed up in Redding (no Jeans)
> 
> I wish to PERSONALLY thank you for looking nice, doing your part to help make us look good in front of everyone, especially to the TV crews... they made mention to me that it was very easy to pick us out of a crown and it looked great.
> 
> ...


 Chuck where can someone see the TV part of the shoot?


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

This is where I would look first....

http://www.atsn.tv/

It's the internet channel they have.

Chuck


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

FV Chuck said:


> To all the Pro's who dressed up in Redding (no Jeans)
> 
> ............... very easy to pick us out of a crown.....
> 
> Chuck


sheesh...

* crowd.... pick us out of the crowd.... 
I gotta get a better spell-checker.


----------

